
Martin Shkreli (Turing Pharmaceuticals CEO) interviewed on Bloomberg Markets - jmedwards
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2015-09-21/why-turing-increased-price-of-daraprim-over-500-
======
rezashirazian
On a somewhat different note, it really bothers me this douche is bringing
down the Turing name.

